# Hacer la compra / hacer las compras



## MarieSuzanne

Ya he visto en otro hilo que en Colombia, al igual que en Argentina, se utiliza _hacer las compras_, no _hacer la compra_. Sé que en España se utiliza en singular y, como de costumbre, eso es lo único que admite la RAE:

*2.     * f. Conjunto de los comestibles que se compran para el gasto diario de las casas. U. solo en sing.

Pero me gustaría saber si hay algún otro país que comparta el uso colombiano y argentino en plural.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## pejeman

En México irse de compras es ir a comprar trapos, zapatos, abalorios, pero no los comestibles. Estos se compran mediante el hecho de "ir al mandado" o "ir a traer el mandado".

Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
Nunca lo he escuchado en singular. ¿Será que Perú queda entre Colombia y Argentina?
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## la_machy

Cuando necesito surtir mi alacena me voy ''al mandado'' o ''al súper'' y así lo dice todo mundo por mis tierras.

Cuando necesito eso que dice pejeman (trapos, zapatos, no se lo que es abalorios, pero si se puede también ), me ''voy de compras'' al mall.

Sin embargo, en algunos anuncios de las cadenas de super-mercados en México, sí he escuchado ''haz la compra'' o ''haz tus compras''.


Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

pejeman said:


> En México irse de compras es ir a comprar trapos, zapatos, abalorios, pero no los comestibles. Estos se compran mediante el hecho de "ir al mandado" o "ir a traer el mandado".
> 
> Saludos.


Interesante, algo semejante ocurre aquí: ir de compras es ir a comprar ropa, no comestibles, pero bien podemos preguntar: "¿Ya hiciste las compras?" significando los mandados, las compras de supermercado.
El singular no sería acepto por esto lados, MarieSuzanne, ni por decreto.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

MarieSuzanne said:


> Ya he visto en otro hilo que en Colombia, al igual que en Argentina, se utiliza _hacer las compras_, no _hacer la compra_.


Por aquí es así, sin duda. En singular no se usa.
No obstante, algunas personas que me consta que se mandan solas (o mejor, que no tienen quien y/o no aceptan que nadie les dé órdenes), cuando van a comprar los comestibles dicen "voy a hacer los mandados". A mí me molesta mucho esa expresión y jamás la he usado (por si acaso, no me importa qué diga el DRAE).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Gracias por los comentarios. Y muy bueno lo de "Perú entre Colombia y Argentina".
A ver si alguien hace más aportes.


----------



## Ynez

Me ha sorprendido mucho ese comentario del DRAE, porque aunque digamos "hacer la compra", entenderíamos lo mismo para "hacer las compras", y suena perfectamente correcto. Si acaso podría hacernos pensar que alguien va a más de un supermercado (a los que estamos acostumbrados al singular).

Y como me ha sorprendido, viendo la definición, se me ocurre que, primero, no saben que algunos lo dicen así, y sobre todo, lo pusieron para diferenciar ese uso de la definición (comestibles) del de "ir de compras", que es el que se usa para zapatos y tal, como ya habéis dicho.

La expresión es en sí totalmente familiar y coloquial, así que no creo que se vayan a meter con cómo lo decimos.  

¿También diríais en plural algo así:

_¿Has subido ya todas las compras?_

?

Porque la definición realmente es el sustantivo (_la compra_), no es "hacer la/s compra/s".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pues sí, también diríamos _¿Has subido ya todas las compras?_, porque la idea que subyace es plural: las cosas compradas.


----------



## Ynez

Pues tendrán que cambiar la definición, porque ese "solo singular" es innecesario, según yo lo veo. 

Aquí hay otra frase informal que podemos decir, que es:


_Voy a la compra._


----------



## Aserolf

En el norte de Coahuila se usa *"voy a comprar la lista"* (del mandado, me supongo).
Pero a mí siempre se me hizo raro oir esto. 
Lo que se usa por mi tierra, Torreón, es "voy al mandado" (para comestibles) y "voy de compras" (para lo demás).
Aunque últimamente ya se está oyendo el "voy de _shopping_" por la gran influencia de EEUU.

Sds;o)


----------



## ManPaisa

Lo de *la compra* nunca lo he entendido.  ¿Por qué *la*?

En Colombia se dice también *voy a mercar.* Según un documento que leí recientemente, este término se conserva en judeo-español. El DRAE lo define así:

*mercar**.*
(Del lat. _mercāri_, comprar).
*1. *tr. Adquirir algo por dinero, comprar. U. t. c. prnl.

¿Alguien más lo usa?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Como yo siempre lo dije en plural, a mí también me suena raro en singular, pero en España es lo habitual. Supongo que el singular se debe a que piensan en la acción, mientras que nosotros pensamos en las cosas compradas. Lo que ma da rabia, como de costumbre, es que la RAE sólo acepte la visión española.
Lo de "mercar", que yo sepa, no se usa en Argentina. A mí me suena a arcaísmo.


----------



## Antpax

ManPaisa said:


> Lo de *la compra* nunca lo he entendido. ¿Por qué *la*?
> 
> En Colombia se dice también *voy a mercar.* Según un documento que leí recientemente, este término se conserva en judeo-español. El DRAE lo define así:
> 
> *mercar**.*
> (Del lat. _mercāri_, comprar).
> *1. *tr. Adquirir algo por dinero, comprar. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> ¿Alguien más lo usa?


 
Hola:

Ni idea de porque "la", pero el caso es que la expresión es esa, curiosidades del lenguaje.

Respecto a lo de "mercarse" es interesante, porque yo si lo había oido, pero pensaba que era jerga (es lo que tiene la ignorancia), en plan: "menudo buga te has mercado". Siempre lo he oido para señalar que algo está muy bien, e incluso cuando no implica exactamente comprar, como en, por ejemplo: "menuda comida nos hemos mercado".

En plan más general como tú apuntas me temo que no lo he oido nunca.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ynez

ManPaisa said:


> En Colombia se dice también *voy a mercar.*



También se dice "voy a comprar" (que sería como tu "mercar"). Lo de "mercar" no se dice por aquí. 

ManPaisa, te iba a hacer un comentario sobre el artículo que enlazó Bocha, pero mejor lo hago en el otro hilo, para no liarnos.


----------



## caniho

Por aquí se usa tal como dice la RAE:

_Hacer la compra_ (siempre en singular), se refiere a la compra diaria o semanal del supermercado, básicamente comida, productos de limpieza e higiene personal.

_Ir de compras_ se refiere a visitar tiendas de ropa, normalmente más de una y más de dos.

_Hacer las compras de Navidad_, pues eso.

Para cosas más específicas se dice voy a comprar esto o lo otro.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

caniho said:


> _Hacer las compras de Navidad_, pues eso.



¿Las de Navidad son en plural? ¿Y por qué esa diferencia?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Por acá se utiliza en plural:

_Esta noche voy a hacer las compras._
_Odio ir de compras._


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¡Qué bien! Otro país sudamericano más. Hasta ahora, nadie en Sudamérica parece usar el singular... para que luego hable la RAE.


----------



## caniho

MarieSuzanne said:


> ¿Las de Navidad son en plural? ¿Y por qué esa diferencia?



Supongo que porque se hacen a lo largo de varios días en distintos establecimientos, y aparte de la comida también están los regalos. No es una sola compra, son varias.


----------



## Ynez

Aquí también "vamos de compras", y las compras nocturnas de jorge no entran en la clasificación de "la compra", ¿o vas por la noche al supermercado? 

Las de navidades sí son en plural, Marie. Quizás porque son diversas compras, de regalos, como las de zapatos y eso, que también es plural.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Tu respuesta tiene sentido, Caniho, y me confirma en la creencia de que usáis el singular porque pensáis en la acción, no en las cosas compradas.

Y la tuya también, Ynez. Se cruzaron nuestros mensajes.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Aquí también "vamos de compras", y las compras nocturnas de jorge no entran en la clasificación de "la compra", ¿o vas por la noche al supermercado?


 
Yo sí _*hago las compras*_ por la noche, alrededor de las 22.00 horas. Aprovecho que hay varios supermercados 24 horas.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Ynez said:


> Aquí también "vamos de compras", y las compras nocturnas de jorge no entran en la clasificación de "la compra", ¿o vas por la noche al supermercado? .



Sí, mucha gente que trabaja o estudia todo el día va al supermercado en las noches a hacer las compras.

Algo importante es que "hacer las compras" se refiere a cosas del hogar como alimentos, artículos de limpieza, etc. Si uno va al supermercado a comprar revistas o ropa, no dice que va a "hacer las compras", sino a "comprar revistas", "comprar ropa", etc.


----------



## Haiga

Aquí en Venezuela hacer no se usa "ir a hacer (el) mercado" (ahora que lo escribo me doy cuenta que es cacofónico, aunque la "a" igual nos la comemos), o "ir pal´mercado", pero en el caso de usar alguna de esas dos formas usamos "hacer las compras". "Hacer la compra" suena como ir a comprar algo importante.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Según mis cómputos, ya hay 6 países de Sudamérica que usan el plural (Colombia, Venezuela, Perú, Bolivia, Argentina y Uruguay), y ninguno que use el singular. ¡Sí que nos tiene en cuenta la RAE!


----------



## Haiga

MarieSuzanne said:


> Según mis cómputos, ya hay 6 países de Sudamérica que usan el plural (Colombia, Venezuela, Perú, Bolivia, Argentina y Uruguay), y ninguno que use el singular. ¡Sí que nos tiene en cuenta la RAE!


 
Es por eso que deberiamos aprovechar ese movimiento tan en boga llamado _no-global _paradiversificar el mercado. 

Yo sí votaria por fundar la Academia Latinoamericana del Idioma (o Academia Bolivariana Socialista del Idioma Nuestro ). Nos convendria hasta economicamente, que a final de cuentas es al parecer lo unico que cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bolivariana... o Sanmartiniana.


----------



## pejeman

La Bella Academia, en honor a Don Andrés Bello.


----------



## Haiga

pejeman said:


> La Bella Academia, en honor a Don Andrés Bello.


 
¡Guau! ¡Con esa me voy de compras!
Te luciste en perfecto castellano.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bromas aparte, chicos, creo que en este caso (¡como en tantos otros!) tendríamos que elevar nuestra queja a la RAE, aunque sospecho que no nos darán ni la hora, como decimos en Argentina.


----------



## Ynez

MarieSuzanne said:


> Bromas aparte, chicos, creo que en este caso (¡como en tantos otros!) tendríamos que elevar nuestra queja a la RAE, aunque sospecho que no nos darán ni la hora, como decimos en Argentina.



Yo sí creo que lo cambiarían, porque no tiene ningún sentido que aparezca así. Nosotros lo seguiremos diciendo en singular, pero no hay ningún motivo lógico por el que tenga que ser así, y si el uso en América es en plural, estoy segura de que se quitaría eso de "solo singular".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bueno, supongo que lo incluirían si varias Academias sudamericanas lo propusieran, pero viniendo de desconocidos como nosotros...


----------



## Haiga

El problema es muy serio, aunque queramos jugar con esto. 
Imagina todos los casos de voces latinoamericanas, acalladas, que no cuentan en la educación oficial del español como segunda lengua. Estamos hablando de millones de personas que aprenden a comunicarse con nosotros de manera deficiente. A pesar de que ellos (los no-hispanohablantes) se aproximan a la lengua castellana seducidos por el calor de los latinoamericanos, de nuestra música y nuestros bailes.
Lo repito, es un mercado que estamos perdiendo por falta de unidad.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sé que es un problema serio, Haiga. Te aseguro que el "monopolio" de la lengua que hace la RAE me molesta sobremanera. Incluso llegan al punto de poner coloquialismos estrictamente españoles, desconocidos por 300 millones de sudamericanos, en los exámenes internacionales de castellano del Instituto Cervantes. Eso los pinta de cuerpo entero.


----------

